# How can a teen mom prepare?



## Mommy14

I was just wondering, how can I prepare to be a teen mom?
I mean monetarily, emotionally, etc.
I am 14 years old and 30 weeks pregnant.
Any advice/info would be great! :kiss:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I think whatever anyone says, you can never prepare yourself for what your about to experience, whatever age you are. But you learn to adapt to the new situation, you learn really quickly and motherly instinct guides you along. It's hard at times, but so rewarding and so worth it xx


----------



## Melibu90

I dont think you can ever prepare tbh
My only advice is keep a open mind when baby is here, plans never work how you expect them too with a baby :haha:
As long as you do your best you'll be great :thumbup:


----------



## x__amour

You're not preparing to be a teen mom, just a *mom*. :)

Talk to other moms around you, grandmothers, aunts, moms, etc. See if they are willing to help. 
Make sure you have everything prepared and ready, etc.


----------



## MillyBert

nothing will prepare you, its a massive change. Every outing need to be planned( makeing sure you have enough food, nappies wipes,spare clothes ect), yet when it comes to it nothing goes to plan. try not to be too proud to ask for help or take help when offered it... sometimes just an extra 5 min to relax goes a long way :) xx


----------



## vinteenage

Save money. I dont know if you or if you have an OH are/are able to work but seriously, buy nothing besides necessities and needs for baby.

Youre in the US, so get insurance for baby squared away. Figure out if you need state insurance of he/she can be added to your parent's insurance.

Tell people now that you'll need help and breaks, and if they have a moment to offer you'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## JadeBaby75

I agree with everyone else... save save save! Babies are so expensive!!!!


----------



## 10.11.12

Definitely insurance for you and for baby. Write up a birth plan/figure out where you'll give birth. Save as much as you can, maybe look into cloth diapering? you really don't need to buy many clothes for the first few months, just sleep suits. Minnesota is cold (as you know) and I'm not sure how often you'll be outside but plenty of blankets for baby.


----------



## KaceysMummy

SLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP... 
and plenty of it :) x


----------



## youngmummy94

IMO you can't really prepare. It'd be a good idea to save money and stock up on baby items.

Don't try to plan ahead to much with how you are going to parent, just let it happen how it does, :flow:


----------



## AirForceWife7

You can't really prepare .. no one can really predict your experience as they're all different :D

However, here's a few tips. Most have probably been mentioned.

-Save money. Save all the money you can.
-Buy only what is needed (I.E. diapers, be sure not to purchase an over-abundance of clothes)
-Are you planning to breastfeed? It's not for everyone, but it is free, best nutrition for baby, and formula is so expensive. Don't beat yourself up about it if you can't though, a lot of women can't, even when given their best effort :)
-See if you qualify for Medicaid. It's a wonderful health insurance program. Also get on WIC.
-Ask for help as often as you can in the first few weeks, every little bit helps, & it will give you time to sleep

:flower:


----------



## tasha41

- Save money. Buy NECESSITIES.. like diapers; onesies; sleepers; socks; etc. Newborn babies do not need outfits really, so let those be gifts from other people.

- If you have family members asking what they can get you to help, I would be honest and say things like a bouncer, or a stroller, or whatever you need (within reason, everyone has a different budget and you will know each person's situation best probably)... don't say "oh nothing" or "whatever you want"... be grateful, but honest. Otherwise you will end up with tons of clothes, toys, stuffed animals, picture frames, etc. 

- Make a list of things you NEED and cross them off as you have purchased them

- Educate yourself on breastfeeding, or talk to your doctor, something... it will save you A LOT of money... I was paying $120/month for formula, for 12 months.. that's nearly $1500 on formula alone.

- Find out what community resources there are out there. Like parenting/birthing classes if that would make you feel more prepared... find out if any community centers run drop-in programs for moms and babies/young children, they may have workshops for parents etc. We have them here, they have like family cooking classes, children's nutrition workshops, how to deal with tantrums, etc. 

- Sign up for couponing sites.. if you want to do formula, a lot of companies will send you free coupons. 

- Find out about Mom 2 Mom sales, baby expos, etc. It's a good chance to get freebies and samples, coupons, and Mom 2 Mom sales are great for picking tons of gently used items on the cheap.

- Search CraigsList & Kijiji & FreeCycle for baby gear. Or consignment shops. I don't think I could have lived without her Exersaucer or bouncy chair, but she only used them for 5 months. So used would have probably been just fine!

- Talk to other moms about what is necessary and what's not in terms of products. Like I would say don't waste money on a Bumbo. I don't even think a high chair is necessary- you can get one of those boosters that tie to a dining room chair and recline and have their own tray. Save space and $$.


----------



## tasha41

And, like others said, don't be too proud to ask for or to accept help from others who have offered it. REGARDLESS of your age, being a mom is tiring, frustrating and draining at times. Getting a break is healthy for both you and your child. When you're calm, relaxed, and happy.. I think both you & the baby benefit and enjoy your time together a lot more!!


----------



## amygwen

Just enjoy being single (without a child) for a little while longer. Do things that you won't necessarily get to do when you have a baby. Just enjoy that time because a lot of pregnant girls (including myself when I was pregnant) rush pregnancy and want it over in the blink of an eye. Sadly, once you have your LO you may wish you were pregnant again because your life will change so much. 

Anyways, you can't really prepare yourself for being a mom, whether you're a teen or you're much older. It's hard and stressful, but with support and faith in yourself, you will be able to cope. Hopefully you have your parents or an OH to help you through the stressful times. With my own personal experience, I had baby blues for the first week after I had Kenny and it was horrible. I seriously was so depressed because I wasn't getting any sleep and having a baby wasn't anything like I thought. I figured I could just lay him down for his naps and have my own "me" time. But I wasn't able to and I never got any sleep in the beginning. It's just a nightmare lol. You'll be fine though, just keep your chin up. Enjoy these next 10 weeks by yourself and sleep, watch movies ALL DAY LONG, go out with friends, go to the movies, etc etc. Once you have a baby unfortunately those things sometimes disappear!


----------



## Becca xo

*Personally, I don't think you can prepare to become a mum, it'll all come once your little one is here then mummy mode kicks in! 

Just prepare yourself as much as you can, sleep as much as possible before baby arrives because sleep won't be on the list much once she is here & when she does sleep get your head down too, does the world of good! 

Make a list of the essentials you need and what will you defiantly need for your little one, try buy decent second hand stuff if possible as it saves money & as long as it is in good quality then I think it is perfectly fine 

Try make a birth plan if you can, but honestly I never stuck to mine but get a rough idea of what pain relief you want & if you want skin to skin straight away etc. Also pack your hospital bag like a week before your due date and make a list of what you need in there so you know what is in there etc, try have one bag for you and another for baby instead of cramming it all in one.

Just enjoy the rest of you pregnancy & just enjoy your time without your little one for a bit longer because once she arrives time to yourself becomes rare, but good luck & hope this helps a bit  *


----------



## Bexxx

Just sleep and save lots of money.
If I could go back in time and do anything, it would be SLEEP!
I thought I was awesome getting up at the crack of dawn when I was pregnant, 'making the most of my day' Wish I just slept :rofl:

Buy essentials, like nappies/baby wipes. Not to many nappies though, I had hundreds of pampers up to size 3 but I hate pampers and we use cloth anyway so they went to waste.
Buy second hand as well. SO much cheaper and most of the time just as good!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

It doesn't matter whether you're a teen or not, it's all preparing for the same thing.. being a mummy!! :cloud9:

I'd say expect there to be difficult nights. My second child, he wouldn't sleep for 4 days unless he was curled up on my chest so I spent the first nights sitting on the sofa with him sleeping on my chest. It's absolutely exhausting so make sure you ask friends and family to not just pop round willynilly, call you first and find out how you are and if you mind visitors! Give yourself time to get to know your baby, know what they want and when, and just allow yourself to get into the swing of being a mummy!! 

Even when things get really tough, baby won't stop screaming, you've had no sleep, just take a deep breathe, make yourself a nice cuppa, and have a cuddle with your child. You'll gain experience and knowledge of your child and being a mother as they grow :)


----------



## 10.11.12

Look into carseat programs! definitely google whether or not MN has a carseat voucher program, it would save you a TON. Babywearing and breastfeeding are also great ways to save money.


----------



## rileybaby

1. Stock up on nappies, babygrows + formula if you're ff
2. Sleep, make the most of your lie ins, it probably wont happen for another 16 years!:haha:
3. Make the most of your time, i so miss being able to jump in the bath whenever i liked (sounds sad, but true :haha:)

Nothing or no one can really prepare you.. but im sure you will be fine :)


----------



## Shanelley

Im a new teen mom as LO is only 3 weeks old. And IMO nothing at all can prepare you for the strains of being a teen mom. It will be different for everyone as some are single, some arent etc. And also we handle things differently.
But it's not easy, and people will act like they understand, when they dont know what you are going through.
All i can say is (and i should probably take my own advise) 
Is that its okay to ask for help, don't feel bad for asking, and dnt let people make you feel bad for asking..


----------



## annawrigley

Sleep!!!


----------

